# Antelope Help



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I finally drew a tag for 6A this year, but now I'm wondering how you hunt the things and where is a good area? Obviously I have never hunted one and do you push them like deer, stalk, or wait near water. Any help anyone can give me will be much appreciated.


----------



## Nemont (Jan 27, 2004)

Spot and stalk is really the way to go. Speed goats will almost always see you before you see them but you can still get within rifle range. My advice is to bring along leather glove and invest in knee pads. Any type of spot and stalk in prairie involves lots of things that will poke and stick you.

Pushing antelope is not a good strategy IMHO. I know alot of guys idea of antelope hunting is chasing them across the prairie doing 60 MPH and then jumping out to shoot them but it is alot more fun (and ethical) to spot and stalk.

If there is limited water in the area then setting up on a waterhole can work but one rain can ruin that idea.

Nemont


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Thanks for the tip as I never would have thought about the gloves and knee pads. I am planning on stalking as long as my back holds out, but with the limited water out west I may also try a water hole. Thanks again for the advice :beer:


----------



## OkieYodler (Jul 18, 2006)

Gloves and knee pads are definitely a good idea. Good binoculars and/or a good spotting scope are neccesary. A rangefinder is a bonus no matter the weapon of choice. A light weight, portable(folding) decoy could be beneficial. Do an open Internet search for antelope decoys and stories. Be sure to have the marksman's cheat sheet attached to your weapon. (This would be a ballistics chart of trajectory and yes, windage). The final and most important thing is to always fart downwind of the game you hunt. This is all critical information, including the fart thing.


----------



## T.R. (Sep 7, 2006)

You need good binoculars such as Bushnell 10X50 H2O from Cabela's for about $100. Make or buy a set of crossed shooting sticks for steady long distance shots.

We drive around the prairie until we spot a herd. Then we devise a stalking plan where one guy circles to anticipate the escape route. The other hunter makes a fairly direct stalk to get with 275 yards or so.

These are good antelope rifles that have proven their worth many times over. One is a 25-06 Ruger and the other is a slide action Remington in .243
TR


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

*"You need good binoculars such as Bushnell 10X50 H2O from Cabela's for about $100." *

If you paid 100.00 for binos, that is not a good pair. I've hunted with a wide range of binos from Bushnell to Swarovski. Obviously you should own the best binos that you can afford.

I was hunting in British Columbia just 2 weeks ago. I had a chance to put up my Leupolds against an equally matched pair of Swarovski. I was home about a day before I had Cabelas on the phone and an order placed for Swarovski Binoculars. I could not believe what my "quality" Leupolds were missing out there. I can't possible imagine the difference between the Bushnells and the Swarovskis. I'm going to have to find a pair of Bushnells and do a side by side just for fun.

Nice Loper in the pic.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey Eric

Congrats on the tag!

As has been mentioned, good leather gloves, kneepads, a quality spotting scope with a tripod and shooting sticks are the big 4 items.

There are several options to consider as to the best methodology on hunting speed goats. One of the best methods we've found, is to find the highest points in a given 5 mile area. Drive your vehicle to a spot below the crest of the high point and then take the spotting scope on a tripod and get in position near the crest of the hill. Be careful to not skyline yourself as the goats will immediately pick you out and slip behind a ridge before you can glass them. One hint when glassing long distances is to look for an "out of place" white patch. Often times the *only* thing you'll notice at first is that white movement. Pronghorns have some of the best natural camoflage you'll ever see on the open prairie.

If you can sneak into position and quietly glass around for 10 minutes, you'll often find them along small depressions in the prairie, just out of sight of the roads. After the first weekend, unless the bucks are in rut, you will be hard pressed to find them standing out in the open within sight of a heavily travelled road.

Once you've spotted one, try to maneuver into position. Depending on rut, it might be worth it to use a decoy, however I'd suggest if you do to have a partner holding the decoy and you position yourself in a flanking position to him. Otherwise I'd suggest to just note the general direction the goats are moving and get in ahead of them. They'll normally follow cover like depressions and ridges as they move, so look ahead of where they are moving and note where they'll likely use cover as they move.

One thing to note with goats is their absolutely amazing eyesight. They can detect movement as small as a butterfly flapping it's wings at a hundred yards, and a hunter walking at 500 yards. So when you are stalking them, be certain to *slowly* peek over a ridge/around a corner. Provided you are not competing with other groups of hunters there is no reason to rush anything you do if you think you are within 150 yards of them.... slower is wiser. I know we've spooked many by being just a tad to eager with fast movements. Rule of thumb, is if the herd is moving you can move. If they stop .... for any reason... even if they are looking "away" from you ... FREEZE. Their eyes can still see you from behind/side! It is critical to try and remain fully out of sight, or staying belly crawl low if you are within 200 yards in open country.

You never mentioned if you drew a buck or doe tag? If you are looking for a decent buck, the rule of thumb is if the horns are twice the length of their ears with a decent curve to the horns. If you are hunting for a doe, you'll have a much easier time. Be sure to evaluate several does in the herd, to ensure you are shooting the biggest one. Often times the does look similar to the young 'ens. In general, goats aren't as big as you might think, and you'll likely be surprised at their slight stature up close.

I love stalking 'lopes given the right conditions and a nice wily buck... They are perfectly suited for their habitat and many times will out maneuver you trying to get close....

Good Luck! Don't forget to snap pictures for us!

Cheers

Ryan


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Thanks for the help guys. I can shoot either/or and plan on just going for a buck because I usually tag a couple of deer and that gets to be a lot of meat. I am getting really excited and will be hunting around the Mott area and will see how it goes. I've already picked up a lot of info with your tips and will be sure to put up pictures if I get a buck :beer:


----------



## Meatco1 (Sep 5, 2006)

I've been bowhunting these critters for years, and if it's dry, I will find a water hole, and set up early in the morning.

They will come!

If it's been a fairly wet year, I'll drive around and spot with they are at different times of the day (never leaving the truck). The next day, I'll be set up in my blind before sunrise at my first set. If I miss them there, I'll be at my second set before they arrive

They always seem to return next day, *if not disturbed*.


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

Spot and stalk,that's what I do...Put many in the freezer that way....If you have patience,here's a little secret I know..Antelope go full circle when running from you..They will return to that area in a couple hours or so...
Seen it many times while hunting in Montana....


----------

